

Using D3.js to Brute Force the Pirate Puzzle - azundo
http://azundo.github.io/blog/using-d3-dot-js-to-brute-force-the-pirate-puzzle/

======
soggypenny
As someone with rudimentary programming experience this is cool. I've had an
enthusiasm for D3.js projects but haven't been able to come across an
applicable "this is how you get started" example. Well done.

Side note: I downloaded the gist and encountered some odd behavior when I
opened the .html file in my browser (Chrome on Mac OSX). The treasure chest is
stuck near the top of the circle (regardless of cursor position) and one of
the flags is missing its connecting lines. Just thought you should know.

~~~
azundo
Thanks for the note on the gist, I was editing that as I went along writing
the post and obviously have mistakenly made an edit somewhere. Will fix it up
ASAP.

EDIT: Now Fixed.

------
karel1980
There's an excellent program called 'Geogebra' (google it). It takes about a
minute to reconstruct the pirate problem; see file here:
[http://ubuntuone.com/37Y5UbvN6wqbYOWYPcict2](http://ubuntuone.com/37Y5UbvN6wqbYOWYPcict2),
you can move around the point of the grave and see how the point of the
treasure reacts (or doesn't)

------
eridius
The bl.ocks link
([http://bl.ocks.org/azundo/5928203](http://bl.ocks.org/azundo/5928203)) given
at the top of the article does not actually contain the finished product. This
was rather confusing for me since I tried playing around with it before
reading the article.

~~~
azundo
Whoops! Thanks for catching that, must have made a mistake on an edit
somewhere, I'll fix it up.

EDIT: Now fixed.

------
TomatoTomato
Isn't there two potential locations depending on prospective? Moving the grave
above the two trees changes which tree is on the right/left.

~~~
azundo
Yep, see the One More Thing section near the end.

------
mikeash
This is really cool. However, I didn't realize the diagrams were interactive
in my first reading, leading me to think this page was far more boring than it
really was. I'd suggest a quick caption on the interactive ones like, "Move
your mouse in the circle to see the flags move around live." Just to help out
soft-headed folks like myself.

~~~
azundo
Great suggestion, I'll try to make that more clear in the future. Thanks for
the feedback!

------
stefan_kendall
This is cool as hell.

